# Shepherd loves to lick inside other dogs mouth



## Innuendo

My 2 year old female is just obsessed with licking inside another dogs mouth. I notice she does it more with puppies but sometimes older dogs too both male and female.

She will like their teeth and like shove her whole snout into theirs and just lick their throat, it's kind of weird to watch and I've never understood why she does this.

Also the other dogs or puppies just let her, they seem to actually enjoy it and will just lie there with their mouth wide open while she does it.

Anyone else seen this or know why she might do it?


----------



## NWS_Haven

I have a Rottie mix that does it all the time. She is the submissive dog in our household and I understand it is a submissive trait in canines.


----------



## VectorSketcher

With my two, it was because my pup was teething and there was some bleeding going on inside the mouth, my older GSD is 3yrs, and he would get inside my pup's mouth constantly licking away all that blood...gross I know. I am not sure if the pups your dog is licking the mouths of are teething, but that was the reason for us.


----------



## Nikkoli110

My two don't do it to other dogs, but they try to do it to me all the time! I must have stinky breath or something!


----------



## skyizzy

Izzy my shepherd does it all the time to my other dog Murphy. We call it Izzy is doing a dental exam!!!


----------



## Superpup

Tracy, is that true that it is a submissive behaviour? I know wolves lick each others' mouths and it is submissive, right? My Cody hardly ever licks another dog's mouth, but I would also not consider him that dominant... at least he is not confrontational..








How about when dogs put their heads in another dog's mouth?? Is that submission also?


----------



## NWS_Haven

Xandor isn't confrontational either but other dogs know to not push it with him. Young dogs are always licking him on the side of his mouth and sticking their heads down his throat. In the case of my Rat Terrier...I think he just likes the old man stinky breath.


----------



## acurajane

I think its an act of submission. My pup licks his moms mouth. Lots of diff animals do it. If you watch a foal with its mom or another adult it will chomp, some people say slap, its mouth open and shut.


----------



## Elaine

I agree with the others, this is a very submissive gesture.


----------



## cyndie

My friend's doberman does that with my GSD Max. She puts her head in his mouth sometimes and I was wondering why. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Innuendo

Thanks, im glad she's not just weird.

I thought about the teething thing as well because I first noticed it when Cain was teething and come to think of it last night is what made me post this thread. She was doing it to Pyrrha who just turned 5 months so maybe she's teething as well.

I also remember her doing it to someones doberman in a dog training class when she was about 6 months old.


----------



## Superpup

Yeah my Cody never licks another dog's mouth and never puts his head into any dog's mouth.. well it would not fit first of all








I guess I have never really thought of him as dominant because he is so low-key, non-confrontational dog, but especially all the female dogs seem to think they have to stick their heads up his throat and lick his lips. he looks VERY regal while they are doign this...


----------



## MXpro982

* I first saw Nikita do it this weekend. I haven't seen her do it to any other dogs but my dad's pitbull mix.. They were playing for HOURS and she would occasionally lick in his mouth. But I stopped it cuz it was grossing me out. *


----------



## IliamnasQuest

Licking the lips and mouth of another dog is a very typical puppy behavior - I believe it initially was to encourage the mother to regurgitate food (before dogs became domesticated and the dam had to hunt and bring in food). Most puppies still do this behavior. And I think it's evolved to become a "I'm safe, don't hurt me" kind of behavior. You can call it submission, if you want, but in all honesty I have a relatively non-submissive 19 month old pup who still does this to her buddies. She greets them with licking the lips and teeth of the other dog. 

None of my other dogs do this, although as puppies they did a bit. Tazer has her way of controlling the situation and licking the lips is one of those controls. She is very good at getting other dogs to like her and to join in play with her (her ultimate goal in any interaction .. *L*). I prefer to think that she's got great coping skills and interactive skills, because I can't call her submissive. She's competitive with the other dogs, she is confident, she just knows how to get them around to her side.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## jsherry

I am glad you put this question up here. I was wondering about it too.


----------

